# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  [Award Winner] Explanation of Layer Masks in GIMP(and PS)

## jfrazierjr

There have been a few people who have stated that they don't really know or understand layer masks and thus never use them.   I have to say, layer masks are an incredible technique to add to your mapping arsenal.   

I hope with this short tutorial to provide at least one person with a new respect for layer masks.    If you get something useful from this tutorial, please remember to rate the thread.   Likewise, if anyone has any additional tips or tricks I did not include, please feel free to include them in this thread for others to learn from.

Now, on with the tutorial.   

The first question is "what is a layer mask": Layer masks are adjustments which are attached to a layer that affect the visibility or the layer.   

Second question is: "why would I use a layer mask": To maintain flexibility!   

Third question is "how do layer masks work": A layer mask is a gray scale image in which white indicates 0% opacity and black indicates 100% opacity.   Any shade of gray in between black and white is the amount of the image that will show though.  

So, let's start with a few exercises.   First, we will begin with the typical background image and use a layer mask to show a section of a different color. 
  (yea, not to terribly exciting). 

The typical way someone who does not use masks would do this would be to make a selection with the circle section tool and fill with the secondary color.   Now, this works, but, if you need to edit either color, you have a lot of extra work to do and unneeded extra work is bad.   

So, what about using layers:



This is better as you have made a second layer transparent and then used the circle selection tool and filled the selection with the second color.  This gets the job done and maintains more flexibility than the previous technique, so is much better.    But, since this is a tutorial about layer masks, we will be going further AND providing ourselves with more flexibility if we need to change the second color in the future.  

So, with the base layer, add a new layer.  Now create your selection.  In order to create our layer mask, we will first save your selection to a channel. 


 A channel is a special type of layer which is in grayscale that can be used to create a layer mask.   Creating channels is a way to apply the exact same layer mask to multiple layers quickly.  Once you have created the channel remove the selection, fill the new layer entirely with your secondary color.  Now, in order to get our image to look like the original reference, we will add the layer mask by right clicking the top layer and selecting add layer mask from the menu. 



From the popup window, select the Channel radio button and select the channel you just created. 


So why are we going to all this work?   Because now, we can change either color simply by selecting the layer and using the paint bucket tool.  Likewise, you could fill with a texture also.   With the first technique(direct painting) you have TONS of work to do a simple color change.   With the second technique(two layers) you would have to select the painted image on the second (top) layer and then fill with the new color.  Not hard by any means, but not as flexible as if using masks, which you will see shortly.  

I have reached the posting limit of 5 images, so I will briefly explain why using masks is better, before I explain how in the next post.    Imagine using the above two layers but with some type of irregular selection, AND in addition to wanting to change the color, you want to expand or contract the size.   Not hard if you want to maintain the exact same shape/diminsions, but what if you want to change the shape.  Then you have some annoying tedious work to do.   This is where layer masks will save the day, as we will see in the next post.

----------


## jfrazierjr

The final image result now looks like the first attached image(which looks like the first image in the original post). 


Not that sexy eh?  Rather boring right?  True dat.  

Now, let's begin to play with our existing layer mask to see what we can do with it.   The good thing about layer masks is that you can edit them by "painting" either white or black to edit how the underlying layer shows up.  Remember white shows through and black does not with anything in between being partially shown.  So... let's get some variable color to show through and get rid of the hard line transition between the two colors.




In order to do this, Select the layer mask on the layer in question:



 Note than when selected the thumbnail, either the layer OR the layer mask will have a slight white outline.   In this case, we have the layer mask selected, so any operation we do will affect the mask, NOT the layer.    What we now want to do here is apply some Gaussian Blur to get the two colors to blend.  I used around 300 px blur to get to the final image. 

Now, remember since we are not affecting the layer itself, this is a totally non destructive technique.   Had we used the same technique as in the original post's second example, and blurred the color/alpha layer, then that layer would be permanently altered, and thus we would loose a lot of flexibility.   However, since we just modified the layer mask and not the original layer, we have the blur but with no changes to the underlying layer.  

You could do all sorts of other things such as directly painting white onto the layer mask, which would allow the layer to show though.  
*
ONE THING THAT IS VERY IMPORTANT:  When you want to modify actual layer the make SURE you have clicked on the layer thumbnail icon, or your will be modifying the mask.   Likewise when you want to modify the layer mask itself.*

You could also use a layer mask to create a gradient, again, without using any destructive techniques.  In order to do this, I am going to delete the existing layer mask and add a new one.  However, this time, I will select the "Black" radio button.    Now, select the layer mask and change the foreground/background colors back to black/white.   Click on the layer mask in the Layers dialog and select the Gradient tool.   Now, apply the gradient to the layer mask.   Note how the layer mask



 is not a gradient and how the base image follows that gradient to merge the two color layers?  This is the effect we are after.   Now, again, we can change either color layer directly and the gradient effect would remain exactly as it is now, just with different colors, and that is the power of layer masks.

----------


## delgondahntelius

getting five stars from me  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## jfrazierjr

Now, what if you want to get some more control over the actual layer mask?  How can I see the actual layer mask?   WE CAN DO THAT. 


 On the layer, right click and select show layer mask.   This shows the actual layer mask as seen in image two.    Now, any changes you make here will show up in the layers, just like before.     


What if you want to see the image without the layer mask?  You can temporarily disable a layer mask if you like.  


Likewise, if for whatever reason, you no longer need the layer mask, you can delete it also from the right click menu.     There is also a menu option called "Apply Layer Mask".    


What this does is merges the layer mask directly into the layer.
 
See how the layer mask is gone, BUT the effect is blended into the underlying image on that layer? 

I tend to NOT like this since it is a permanent change to the underlying layer and thus we loose our flexibility which is the reason for using the layer masks in the first place.

----------


## jfrazierjr

There will be a bit more to come over the next day or so, but I hope this is more than enough to get anyone started with using layer masks.   What I have presented the real "meat" of using layer masks and why they are so darn useful.   

If anyone wants to ask any questions or if there is anything you don't understand(or want to add) please feel free.

----------


## bryguy

Whoah dude, this is awesome. Ive always wondered how to use layer masks, and so hopefully Ill be able to now (well, after I actually _read_ it. Right now I just skimmed cause Im tired and off to bed)


5 stars!

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Whoah dude, this is awesome. Ive always wondered how to use layer masks, and so hopefully Ill be able to now (well, after I actually _read_ it. Right now I just skimmed cause Im tired and off to bed)


Thanks, that's exactly why I wrote it, for people who have so far been intimidated or just have not taken the time to learn how layer masks work.  I hope this really helps you, and remember, ask questions if you need to.   One thing I have found that this technique is really good for is blending various types of photo realistic texture fills.   Check out my Some Creek thing for a very simple example.  http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ighlight=creek

----------


## xv43

This is good, thank you.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Hmmm... I am kind of surprised with the lack of response on this.   Is this because people already know this information,  no one is looking at this(in which case, I can understand the lack of answering!), it's non understandable yet or you don't see any application in your mapping technique, or is everyone just using PS and don't think this applies to you? (it does, but in a slightly different way).

----------


## mmmmmpig

well, I for one did not respond because all it would have been was a response that said "Huzzah and kudos."  That is why I did not respond.   :Smile: 

The application of this is sooo amazingly powerful and versitile.  One could easily use this with landform textures and blending them.  Find a nice pattern fill for rolling hills and a pattern texture for mountains and a pattern fill for mountains and have at it.

ummm.... Huzzah and Kudos, by the way

----------


## jfrazierjr

> well, I for one did not respond because all it would have been was a response that said "Huzzah and kudos."  That is why I did not respond.  
> 
> *The application of this is sooo amazingly powerful and versitile.*  One could easily use this with landform textures and blending them.  Find a nice pattern fill for rolling hills and a pattern texture for mountains and a pattern fill for mountains and have at it.
> 
> ummm.... Huzzah and Kudos, by the way


Thanks mmmmmpig!   Your second paragraph is exactly why I thought it would be beneficial to write this up in the first place(and I bolded your quote).   I have seen many people post that use PS or GIMP and they either don't use masks at all (many say they don't know how) OR they get stuck in the "masks are only useful to mask off land/water divisions via a channel" (which they are), and those people end up missing SOOOOO much of the potential just how flexible the use of masks can really be.    


I DO plan to add more to this tutorial in the next few days to show a few practical applications of masks instead of just a (hopefully) good explanation of what masks are and a general how to use them.   For example, I plan to go over in detail how I used nothing much textures, masks, and a bit of dodge/burn to make the map in the following posthttp://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3127.    

One big thing to note is that if you do not spend the time to do the dodge/burn, you can make that exact same map in under 10 minutes in GIMP with the appropriate textures  Granted, you could do same thing by directly "painting" the textures and get the same result(though taking more time to do so), however as I pointed out in the tutorial's first few posts, if you ended up needing to change on of the textures, it would take far more time to make the change without masks than it would by using masks.

----------


## Ascension

I haven't responded because I have yet to read all the way through it...I'm currently reading a book so too much reading for me.  Once I do read through it and dust off the Gimp to try it out then I'll give ya some feedback.

----------


## RobA

The other thing to keep in mind is that layer masks can be edited like any greyscale image/layer.... you can apply filters on them, distort them, change the contrast, draw in them, stroke paths in them, etc.!

-Rob A>

----------


## jfrazierjr

> The other thing to keep in mind is that layer masks can be edited like any greyscale image/layer.... you can apply filters on them, distort them, change the contrast, draw in them, stroke paths in them, etc.!
> 
> -Rob A>



Yep... I plan to go over some of that stuff, hopefully if not the next immediate update, the following one behind that.  I was playing with a few textures and used the radial gradient with a repeating wave to make a cool texture the other day, and will show that at some point....

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok.... so now on to practical application.   I will start with a completed map and show you how  I used layer masks to create the map and how using layer masks allows you to be flexible if you wish to make changes to the textures used.   

I will use some textures I got from the CSUAC to show you how to create a battle map similar to the one I create here.  Here is the sample file we will try to imitate (to some extent) while using layer masks to keep our flexibility.  



Start with a new image.   In this case, I have my GIMP set up default to 1600x1200, 150 ppi.  

Here is a short quicktime  video file.  Hopefully, this is viewable as it's the first one I have created.    The video file is 10MB and is only 14 seconds long.   


Create a new File.Fill the background layer with the color 314077(or something you like)
Will continue this after a few people can verify that the video file is viewable.

----------


## Jkaen

I can confirm the video is viewable

I find mask really useful, and I tend to have them on most layers to be honest, what I really wish was that you could have 2 or more active masks on a single layer at a time (ie a blurred forest mask and the landmass mask). And hence not be forced to apply a mask when not ready to.

----------


## bryguy

viewable on my mac, but it goes off the screen

----------


## mmmmmpig

I too was able to view it, but it seemed to go off the screen for me as well

----------


## jfrazierjr

This next video is longer and larger in size, but smaller in screen real estate as I constrain the video to a portion of the screen indeed of full screen.    Link is here.  Note, the previous step and this step can be skipped if you already have a method  for generating water that you like or if you have an existing texture.   This is included here for completeness.  

In this video, I finish up the water using these step:


Create a new layer named Water TextureCreate a new layer named Water Texture OverlayFill the Water Texture Overlay layer with 50% gray, which is 808080 in hex as per the videoRun the Filters->Render-Clouds->Plasma set to max turbulence on the Water Texture layerSet you Foreground to black and background to white and Run Colors->Map->Gradient Map on the Water Texture layerTurn off the Water Texture layer so it is not visibleSelect the Water Texture Overlay layer and run the Filters->Map->Bump Map with the Bump map set to the Water Texture layer.  Make sure the Elevation is turned all the way up as high as it will go.  Set Depth down around 10-20 as you prefer.Change the Water Texture Overlay blending mode to Overlay and you should have an image of blue with a very choppy texture over top.

----------


## Karro

> I can confirm the video is viewable
> 
> I find mask really useful, and I tend to have them on most layers to be honest, what I really wish was that you could have 2 or more active masks on a single layer at a time (ie a blurred forest mask and the landmass mask). And hence not be forced to apply a mask when not ready to.


QFT

They are very nice tools... but I have found myself wishing that a couple of times, as well...  I have hated having to apply the mask, thereby forcing any changes to be made permanent (short of a ctrl-z).

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok.. up next, we get to the real meat of the tutorial show you how to actually use a layer mask.  Now, remember from the previous posts that when painting on a layer mask, that black is opaque and white is transparent.   


We start by creating a new layer for the bank of our stream.Fill this new layer with an appropriate texture, in this case, I used Gravel_blu-aT.png from the CSUAC (which is where the rest of the textures come from).Next, we Add a layer mask to the gravel layer, in this case, I have chosen white so that nothing shows through.Select a largish brush, perhaps cranking up the multiplier some and select your foreground color to white.Now, making sure you have the Layer mask selected in the Layers dialog(it has to have a slight white halo around it, though it may be hard to tell since the mask is white!)  Begin carving out the rock texture using your brush to reveal the water underneath.Just to show the technique, once I finish my main shape, I switch to a smaller brush and back to white and draw in a small island shape.

You should have something like this image


Not to very exiting is it eh?  The banks are "hard" the water appear the same depth every where, and the rocky texture is just way overpowering over that much space right?   Don't worry, we will fix those issues very shortly.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Here is the next video.  


Now, we will clean this up a bit and make it a bit prettier.   


Start by selecting a med/small brushSet the foreground color to 50% gray (808080)Now, trace over the edges of the creak walls on the layer mask for the Rocky Bank layer.  You don't have to be perfectly symmetrical (and should not!), nor do you have to trace every single square inch.  Notice in the video that I left some gaps and did NOT put down some grey in a few places.Finally, Apply a Gaussian Blur of perhaps 50 px.  You can use less or more as your taste suites you.
Also, note that you could just as easily used multiple shades of grey on the mask layer.  Perhaps Black, 80% gray, 50% grey, 30% grey, and white.   This is all up to you as to how much you want the blending.  The blur will do some of the blending for you, but with multiple greyscale passes in various places, this gives you much finer control over the final product.   I did not feel like spending a ton of time on it, which is why I only did one single extra shade of gray in addition to the base black and white.

Here is what I have now, and yours should look something like this:


Hmm.. now this is looking much better.  The water appears to get "shallower" in near the banks and in a few places, there are even some small pools of the stream.   But UGH. the repeating rocky texture is killing my eyes you say!   Fear not... we shall tone that down in just a few minutes.    Stay tuned for the next exciting episode of "Playing with Layer Masks".

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok.    Yet another small update.

Ok, so in this episode, we will use the exact same technique to add some ground cover.   


Create a new layerAdd a texture to the layer, in this case, I am using Grass_mud_jhd.bmp, again from the CSUAC.Add a layer mask set to WhiteChange the layer opacity down to around 50% so you can see the lower layerSelect the new layer mask you just created in the layers dialogUsing a med/large brush Pencil set to black, draw out the  river and parts of the bank in whatever pattern you wish to showTurn the opacity back to 100%With the layer mask still selected, Filters->Gaussian Blur around 50px, more or less to taste.
This produces something like the below image:

Now, we are starting to see something that looks like a creek bed in the wilderness.   Next, we will add a tree texture with something like palm fronds.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok.... Yet another video update!


Ok... so after doing this a few times, I am going to skip go through this quickly.    I used Succulent_green_jhd.bmp from the CSUAC for the reeds/trees/whatever you call them.


Add new layerWill with Texture(above)Set Opacity to 50% or soAdd layer mask(white again) and select itMed Large Black Pencil brush, brush out the water, rocks and undergrowth you want showing throughSet opacity back to 100%
Here is the output:


This is coming along really nicely.  At this point, we could call it quits and be done, but there seems to be just a bit missing... Specifically there needs to be a few shadows to kind of give it a bit more illusion of depth.   

Next time, we will NOT be using any layer masks, but will be using a non descriptive technique to add a bit of shadows to the creek/stream and make it look a bit more like its 3 dimensional.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok.. Here is one more video update. *This shows the real power of masks*, so pay careful attention.  Watch it several times if you want.   Of course.... In this case, I just picked some textures semi randomly, so they are not what I would use in a final image.    

What this means is that once you have have your layers set up, you can make pretty much any changes needed, color, etc and only the part the mask says to show will be visible in the image.   Compare this to directly painting your image using the Clone tool and "painting" the pattern onto the image.  This could take quite a lot of time, depending on how much of the image you need to cover with the texture, then changing the opacity, and painting a bit more, wash-rinse-repeat.    Quite a bit more work eh???

Next time, I will be going back to the original image for the final touch ups which will include adding a 50% gray layer set to overlay and using the burn tool to add some shadows to the creek and a bit to the underside of the "trees" to give them a bit more depth.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Ok, here is the final Video in this part of the tutorial.   In this one, we use some techniques to add some extra detail to the image to give it a bit more 3D look.  THANKS A TON to Torstan for giving me a few pointers of which I will go back to the original water texture layer and make a few changes.


On the Water Texture layer, do Colors->Invert.  This changes the black ripples to white ripplesChange the mode to Hard LightSet the Opacity down to about 30% or soNext, create a new layer below the Trees, but above the undergrowth, bank and water and fill with 50% grayChange the mode to overlayWith a med-large fuzzy brush, and the dodge tool selected, paint in your shadows.  Pick a direction for the light to come from and imagine the places where the light would be blocked and this is where the shadows would be.Paint in places in the creek where you want an illusion of more depth.Run a Gaussian blur.  I picked 100px, but you could go higher or lower to taste.

Note that this part of the tutorial is totally subjective.  Just play with it until you get something you like.  Another possible technique to use here would be to use the Pencil tool to add in some solid black.  Perhaps switching to various gray colors or dropping the opacity as you radiate outward from the darkest parts.    Likewise, you could create multiple gray layers to be able to apply different amounts of blur.....  It's all up to you.


Here is the final image: 

Note that I am far from a master at getting shadows right.   If I really wanted to get this right, I would have spent far more then a few seconds or so as limited by the Video format.  You, playing at home can spend as much time as you need to get this as nice as you can.   Also, I would probably go back and add second grey layer and add a lot more darkness around the treeline for shadows.  The blur step really toned that down quite a bit.

----------


## Absinth

Great tutorial! Very helpful! Thanks for giving advice to the newless cluebies!  :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Great tutorial! Very helpful! Thanks for giving advice to the newless cluebies!



Well, thanks!   You won't be a newbie for long.   I started playing around in GIMP less than 5 months ago and most of what I know is due to many of the great people here and a bit of playing.

----------


## torstan

Glad to be of help. Good work on the tute!

----------


## The Cartographist

Nice Tut!  I look forward to trying the stuff out (no time right now)...

----------


## Map Vandal

This tutorial is a perfect example of why I joined this forum.  Thanks!

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Nice Tut!  I look forward to trying the stuff out (no time right now)...





> This tutorial is a perfect example of why I joined this forum.  Thanks!





> Glad to be of help. Good work on the tute!



Thanks Guys... Please be sure to rate the thread after you have had a change to look over it(and I won't turn away an rep either).    


I plan to add a few more additional tips and tricks the the thread when I have time, but this is the main meat of the thing.   

For anyone who reads this who is new to using layer masks and has had some time to play, please let everyone know how useful this new learning is.    I know for me, it was like a lightbulb and learning this one tool drastically changed the way I approach mapping, so I hope other are able to feel this same sense of wonderment also (and perhaps even some renewed passion for the art.... ie... post up some maps!)

----------


## Sir Alain

I am a fairly new GIMP user.  Used to use PS CS, but trying to walk the straight and narrow these days.  :Smile:  Found this thread very useful as I do any tips on how to use GIMP.  Thanks!  [Repped]

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I am a fairly new GIMP user.  Used to use PS CS, but trying to walk the straight and narrow these days.  Found this thread very useful as I do any tips on how to use GIMP.  Thanks!  [Repped]



Your very welcome Sit Alain!   I hope to eventually get some time to get PDF version with screenshots for those who can't do video easily and also add a few more uses I have found for layer masks.

----------


## Sir Alain

> Your very welcome Sit Alain!   I hope to eventually get some time to get PDF version with screenshots for those who can't do video easily and also add a few more uses I have found for layer masks.


That would be awesome!  I collect tutes in pdf when I can get them and store them away in my reference library.

----------


## ransw

jfrazierjr,

I am new to mapping, but I have got to complete drawing maps for work.  Finding your tutotials on layers, I believe, will help me get through some rough learning curves putting density on these maps.  There are a few things that I have to learn, e.g. controlling the blending of shapes/colour onto the background, blending of shapes/colour of the next top layer, etc.  This piece on layer is quite helpful. Thanks.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> jfrazierjr,
> 
> I am new to mapping, but I have got to complete drawing maps for work.  Finding your tutotials on layers, I believe, will help me get through some rough learning curves putting density on these maps.  There are a few things that I have to learn, e.g. controlling the blending of shapes/colour onto the background, blending of shapes/colour of the next top layer, etc.  This piece on layer is quite helpful. Thanks.



Thanks for posting Ransw and welcome to the guild.   Be sure to pop over to the Member Introduction forum and post a note saying hi.   Also, once you start on your map(s) start one or more threads in the appropriate Work in Progress forum(s) and we will be more than happy to help.  


Finally, please be sure to rate any tutorial threads use use.   I would also highly suggest going through the Regional Map tutorial by RobA as there a TONS of useful techniques for GIMP and you can really learn a lot.

----------


## Hafnium

Awesome tutorial. Thanks. *REPPED*

----------


## ajwa68

Nicely done

I've been blundering around layer styles in GIMP for a couple of days now. Nice to get some clarity!

----------


## Aylorian

Hope it's ok to post in such an old thread - you said this was aimed at helping people who might have been using Gimp for a while but don't use layer masks because they don't understand them. As someone completely new to Gimp (I installed it 2 days ago), I think you've saved me a LOT of future work. 

I'm working through the continent tutorial by RobA and after reading that whole thread, all 39 pages of it, I came across this tutorial. It has helped me already - I have completed the new version of the mountain tutorial by RobA but want one of my mountains to have different colors. It was easy to do by just adding a layer mask over the mountains, duplicating the layer, removing the mountain in question from one layer mask and removing all but the mountain in question in the other layer mask. I was then free to experiment with noise, gradients, bumps etc on the one mountain without affecting the rest. 

Considering I'm 2 days into using Gimp, I'm very pleased with being able to to this kind of stuff already - thanks to this and RobA's tutorial!

----------


## zenram

Well, i was following this tutorial and it was kinda difficult to read, since i have to scroll up and down and change pages, so i suddenly came with the idea of making it a PDF file, so i copied it to word and printed it on PDF, but, it was not enough, so i could not resist the temptation of actually MAKE a PDF version of it, after all, i have used so much your great advices, that im glad that i can do something useful.

As you can see i didn't do something that complicated, i tried to do a simple and readable document for easy use.

1. I used the cartographers Guild Logo, if that's wrong, i can remove it easily.

2. I don't edited the content, but if the author don't like what i did, i can delete the file.

XD

----------


## Avengeil

This is a really helpful tutorial.
I got two of my top-priority list unanswered questions answered,masks and gradients.
Repped and rated 5 stars.

----------


## Aivehn

Well, after this tutorial, I'm trading in my eye patch and parrot for a mask!   :Wink: 

Thanks for the tutorial.  I've been playing with layer masks the better part of the last 2 days, and I see a long and happy future with them.  Rated the thread +5!

Back to the GIMP for me now.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jaxilon

Well, I recently realized that I never mentioned how much this tutorial has helped me out and I wanted to step in and remedy that.

Thank you so much for taking the time to write it. I wasn't understanding how to use a layer mask on my own but once I buckled down and went through this process I have to admit I use in every project. I can't tell you how many times I found myself wishing I hadn't erased something and having to recreate it (or carry around a bunch of duplicate layers "just in case" I needed them). Now, it's such an easy thing to modify the mask instead. 

If you happen to not quite get the concept of layer masks I encourage you to follow this tutorial and ask the questions until you do. You won't be sorry.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Thanks Jax.   Heh.. my first year or so after I wrote this tutorial, I probably suggested learning layer masks to hundreds of people with questions similar to this one.   I was saying all the time...heh..

----------


## Chris

You've got me there. I had a slight idea how they work because I used layer masks as a beginner in tutorials but without realizing what exactly can be done with them. So even over 3 years after you made this tutorial I is still very helpful for beginners like myself! 

Thanks a lot for that!!

----------


## JeskaGrace

Thank you so much! I'd seen layers in other tutorials, but have never been able to get them to work. Thanks to this tutorial, I worked out what I was doing wrong.

----------


## Mercutio361

Such a huge help with my learning to use gimp to make maps! Thanks for this!

----------


## Vellum

jfrazierjr  Thanks for this, I'm struggling with this some myself. With no real knowldege of PS (not using GIMP atm) I just follow along with the tutorials and hope for the best, as there is information overload for the beginner.  I try to go back and review what I've done but its easy to get lost in the tree  :Frown:   Old Thread but thanks   V

----------


## Sharpe

Thanks so much for the tutorial!

----------


## Terokai

Yes! this is exactly the link i was missing for my current project. Thank you so much for this.

----------


## Mouse

Even though GIMP has changed much since you began this tutorial way back in 2008/9, its still a valuable resource.

Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ballamer

Only like a handful of years late to the party (no big deal or anything) I just wanted to say thank you as well, and ask if you are still lurking around here do you on the off chance happen to have the videos for it still since the provided dropbox links no longer work.

----------

